# Ear mites? Ear infection? What is it??



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My mouse Rosie (the one with the breathing problems) has had something wrong with her left ear for a while now. She has red, itchy and scabby parts on it. A yellowy white waxy substance inside the canal and she has become much slower and clumsier. She is also losing fur from her face and behind her ears. She still eats and drinks fine and she comes out to see me when I come home but she does not look very well. I have treated her with and the mice she lives with with ivermectin, for mites (on monday) and cleaned out on tuesday but have not seen an improvement yet. Should I be by now? She seems very unhappy and I would like to help her, if only to stop her itching! I have aloe vera gel and was wondering if that might help? Or sudocrem?

Thanks


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yh I've used sudocrem lol its actually very good I used it on my male's willy :shock: ivermectin should have done it by now but I would repeat it at least once tbh. or try something different


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok I will try that then thanks =) Will the other mice eat it off her?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

My understanding is that you shouldn't be able to see ear wax/stuff in the ears, and that bit could be from something else at this point. Maybe an infection from the scratching? Someone else should elaborate, I'm just throwing ideas out.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

This sounds similar to something one of my mice had. He initially had mites but had developed a scratching problem, to the point his ear was entirely scabbed over. I'm not sure what it was called, but Vet gave us a neuro-suppressant to stop any pain in the injury causing him to continue scratching. Worked a treat and cleared up within a few weeks, he looked like a new mouse! The medicine was quite cheap for a bottle that the vet said would last for ages - sorry I cant remember what it was called!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh thats interesting! I shall have to mention it to the vet! Thank you =)

My vet unfortunately doesnt seem to have much knowledge of small animals. Which is a big shame as I pay 20 pounds just for the consultation!


----------

